# Andrea Jürgens



## superfan2000 (22 Aug. 2016)

Wie gefällt euch die Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens?


----------



## erwin.bauer (22 Aug. 2016)

sehr gut. Gibt es von ihr auch Bilder auf denen sie ärmellose Kleider o. Tops trägt?


----------



## DRAGO (22 Aug. 2016)

Mir ist Andrea seit ihrem ersten Lied "Und dabei Liebe ich euch beide" bekannt.
Zu der Zeit war ich von ihrer Stimme absolut fasziniert, aber leider kann ich nicht behaupten das es so geblieben ist.
Das ein oder andere Lied waren ziemlich gut haben mich aber nicht überzeugt, was nicht ausschliesst das sie einen tollen Charakter hat.
Das glaube ich eher.
Ach ja sie hat auch noch am selben Tag Geburtstag wie ich, ist aber ein Jahr jünger !


----------



## superfan2000 (22 Aug. 2016)

erwin.bauer schrieb:


> sehr gut. Gibt es von ihr auch Bilder auf denen sie ärmellose Kleider o. Tops trägt?



Auf dieser Facebook-Seite findest du jede Menge Fotos von der bildhübschen Andrea Jürgens. :drip::drip::drip:

https://www.facebook.com/Andrea-Jürgens-forever-160768687394540/


----------



## picard12 (3 Sep. 2016)

Mir gefällt die liebreizende und wunderhübsche Andrea sehr sehr gut, auch höre ich oft stundenlang ihre schwungvollen Lieder. Sie ist einfach sexy.


----------



## superfan2000 (3 Sep. 2016)

picard12 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die liebreizende und wunderhübsche Andrea sehr sehr gut, auch höre ich oft stundenlang ihre schwungvollen Lieder. Sie ist einfach sexy.



Die Jürgens ist eine ziemlich geile Sexbombe. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Walt (11 Sep. 2016)

Bitte votet auch hier (siehe Links unten) !

Gruß Walt


----------



## Kira052011 (30 Sep. 2017)

Sehr traurig dass sie gestorben ist, sie war eine natürliche und tolle Sängerin!


----------

